# Rheem FVIR power vent water heaters



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

Just found out today about an ad on to the Rheem tech manual, and it works. If the gas valve aka "wiper" control flashes out a 2-3 code (no hot water, flammable vapor was present) and there was no flammable vapor and the sensor tests fine with an ohmmeter, you can reset the control by unplugging the blower during start up, leave unplugged for at least 5 seconds, plug back in and within 30 seconds cycle temp control from hot to low 6 times. It works. Also found out Robertshaw is having problems with these controls and Rheem has swtched to White- Rodgers, same deal as AO Smith tanks, for now. They are already having trouble with that system too. And they plan on switching back to Robertshaw after the backlog in parts delivery and problems are solved. I hate being a Guinea pig.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Was that a flat-rate or T&M Job?


----------



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

That was not the initial problem, the code when I got there was 4-2, ECO failure. The ECO checked out fine. The control lost it's mind and I was told by the supplier they don't have any Robertshaw controls, backlog due to problems. I had to replace the whole heater, and I didn't charge her a cent. She has already paid us to replace her first tank in '04, and again last march due to internal wire failure of that heater. Upcharge, replacement under warranty charge, yada yada. Last month the ignitor went bad. You can't believe what this customer has been through. If I were her I would have flipped to have to spend as much as her on hot water in the last 4 years. I played with the electronics a little since I had to change it anyway which is how I found out about the tech manual change. Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

You need to charge Rheem for the labor.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*ouchh!*

*THERE'S A REASON THE COMPANY'S NAME IS----Rheem.:w00t:*


----------



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't really say I feel Rheemed. They have been pretty good to us. We have been using their tanks since '80, AO Smith before that with a few State mixed in (early eighties). I have wanted to choke an engineer or a salesman now and again but I really can't complain all that much. I'll get a whopping 70 beans for the replacement. WOOO HOOO, my day is paid for! (lol) If you're making a profit on installing and backing a certain product, you can't bail when there is a problem. Fair is fair. Put yourself in the customer's place. Sh*t happens, learn from it. Take your lumps or spend it on advertising for new people because the people you have been passing the thumping to have told 40 of their friends not to call your company. I'll start a new thread tomorrow on Whirlpool FVIR gas heaters.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Sewerologist said:


> I'll get a whopping 70 beans for the replacement. WOOO HOOO, my day is paid for! (lol) If you're making a profit on installing and backing a certain product, you can't bail when there is a problem. Fair is fair. Put yourself in the customer's place. Sh*t happens, learn from it.


You're right; fair is fair. That pittance they want to pay you for your labor and any materials/supplies you use isn't fair. Gas is $3.00 per gallon - a bread truck or HD pick-up gets 10mpg? A ten mile trip is going to burn $3.00 to $6.00 in just gas. That's no insurance, wages, taxes, mortgage, etc. 

Just because they _want _to pay $70.00 for that swap out, doesn't make it fair. You using their product is their privilege, not their right. 

I'm afraid that $70.00 wouldn't cover our _expenses _for that swap out. That warranty will tie up a plumber for an hour or two, easy, especially when you consider the paperwork. Even if the supplier delivered the new heater to the job and picked the old one, we'd still go in the red.

Our heater manufacturer's rep hates to run into me. I get on their case about that all the time. 

We don't make the client pay either if we feel its truly a heater maker's fault. But we do cry loud and long about what they will, and will not pay. We even report no-pay/slow pay to the credit bureaus.

No one should lose money doing warranty work except the business that issued the warranty. Its their responsibility.

Even good customer service can be made better. They should pay your expenses. They can consider your profit and markup your donation to the cause, but not a dime more. 

<end of rant>


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

Need any parts, 1.5 hours ago i just hauled my 9yr old piece of crap Rheem gas powervent water heater up from the basement. all parts are good except whatever part caused it break its water and dump a bunch of water out of the bottom, put the flame out, partially water down my basement.

went with plain old 50 gallon electric to replace it, half the price of another powervent.

speak up, goes to the dumpster tomorrow. electronic control is less than a year old.

Tin Cup


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Sewerologist said:


> I can't really say I feel Rheemed. They have been pretty good to us. We have been using their tanks since '80, AO Smith before that with a few State mixed in (early eighties). I have wanted to choke an engineer or a salesman now and again but I really can't complain all that much. I'll get a whopping 70 beans for the replacement. WOOO HOOO, my day is paid for! (lol) If you're making a profit on installing and backing a certain product, you can't bail when there is a problem. Fair is fair. Put yourself in the customer's place. Sh*t happens, learn from it. Take your lumps or spend it on advertising for new people because the people you have been passing the thumping to have told 40 of their friends not to call your company. I'll start a new thread tomorrow on Whirlpool FVIR gas heaters.


No. 

There is very little customer loyalty and what there is, isn't worth losing money over. I don't mind the odd callback in the zone, but what you're going through? Not a chance, bubbahead.

If I get a bad rep and go broke, I figure it's better than going broke kissing ass.


----------



## Sewerologist (Dec 25, 2006)

I've done my share of griping over the years. It won't change anything but it sure does make you feel better. The dude in charge at the supply house ( who I've known for years) was a little wigged out when I picked up the new tank. I guess me pleasantries over the phone did him in a little.

Little customer loyalty? Really? Either you are relatively new in the business or are doing something wrong. ?????

Rheem has generally been a good water heater for us to sell. Our average installs per year is currently 120.


----------



## Tinmanfab (Feb 19, 2009)

*temporary fix*

:clap:Hey. I just jumped the flammable vapor sensor with an Aprilaire 400 outside air temperature sensor.

I am awaiting the proper part from Rheem. I couldn't go any longer without hot water (shower).

What a major pain in the butt this water heater has become.

I don't have any flammable vapors in my basement.

I had all kinds of problems over the weekend. Firstly, Rheem can't be reached on the weekends. Noone out here (plumbers) have this part on their truck. I have many friends who are plumbers and they know very little or nothing of this part.

I tried jumping it. I did the ridiculous reset technique all weekend just to get the unit running. At that point I did have a flammable vapor in the basement. It was the gas valve itself. It only leaked when the unit ran. Real nice. I got Rheem to overnight a new gas valve for my one year old unit at no cost. I installed the new valve (yesterday) and still had problems. What is worse is that I had absolutely no hot water. Now I had been scratching my head for the past day or so trying to come up with a temporary solution to this problem.

I am not saying that this is the way to go, but in an emergency, it may help.

Until I checked out this forum I had no idea how much problems Rheem was having with the gas valves for these units. Had I known that last year, I may have installed something different.

From reading a different forum about A.O. Smith heaters, it discussed the ohm readings for the control. I then remembered the outdoor air temperature sensor for the Aprilaire 600 and 400a humidifiers had resistance values and were also rated at 24v. So I thought I'd give it a shot. It worked. Imagine that.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had problems with just about every Rheem spark to ignition system installed, I tried other brands and they were just as bad, just harder to get, then I was informed that most used the same ignition system brand, my main complaint is getting warranty service as most jobs we do are food service related and no hot water means trouble, out here Rheem use to have a pretty good repair company, but no more, I guess money was a problem, I know they don't pay very good as they have tried to get me to make their repair, but I would rather stay home and save the gas, one time I got them up to $300 to replace a heater for our customer, by the time we were done it cost me $300. Why they can't get someone reputable I don't know only thing I can think of is the money they offer, it's a joke. Now they have a list of plumbers that will do their repair work, problem is that most aren't there to answer the phone and customers don't like to leave messages, I really wish I had another choice.


----------

